# Need HELP with first plastisol transfer order



## Dee Dee (Sep 23, 2012)

I figured out how to change my bitmap designs to a vector graphic using CorelDraw x6. I thought this would be it, and all I'd have to do was send the graphics to the printer and get my plastisols.

Here's something I didn't think about:

1. I have to let the printer know what size I want the graphics to be. How do I do this? Measure different tees from infant and up, figure out what size graphics might look good and tell the printer? I've never paid attention to the exact size of graphics before. Is there a "typical" size print for different tee sizes (like 2T, youth M, adult L, 3XL...) or do the printers go by whatever size you request? How do you come up with your measurements?

Then I saw artwork specs on a couple printers websites:

2. They want the graphics I send them to be the size I want printed. Is this typical? If so, how do I adjust the size of my graphics in CorelDraw x6?

3. Also, the printers want CorelDraw graphics converted to curves. But it looks like this only deals with typed in fonts. My letters are drawn in, so I don't think this applies to me. Is this correct?

4. I have to find a printer that works with CorelDraw x6. They should be easy enough to find. But do you have any printers you recommend for plastisols?

I can't wait to get the first order through. Then, I'll feel like I actually know what I'm doing


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Some suppliers require art to be sent in at the actual size......Others will size it for you.....So it depends on who you are using....Who will you be using?....Then folks can add more comments based on their experience...

As far as the size, it will depend on the mix of shirts you will be pressing.....When I am using more than 4 or 5 sizes I often order 2 different size transfer.....But this will depend on quantity and client's budget....

As far as you file, in Corel you will be able to save your file as an eps and most every supplier will be able to use it....

Good luck....


----------



## Dee Dee (Sep 23, 2012)

So far, I'm looking at F&M because of the 15¢ special. I'm not sure how good this is in the long run because there is a $20 setup fee per image, and I have at least a dozen images from which I want plastisol transfers made.

The 15¢/$20 setup pricing is for single images only, *no ganging or grouping multiple images*. Gang image pricing can be found here: Spot | Custom Screen Printed Heat Transfers 

Some places are offering free gang sheets.

F&M states that artwork must be supplied at the final size desired.

They work with CorelDraw X5 or previous editions. I have the x6 version. I will contact them to see if the info on their website is old, and they now work with x6.

They want all fonts to be converted to curves (CorelDraw). Again, I don't think this applies to my images since everything is drawn in.

Minimum line thickness is 1 point (.034"). Non-print areas need to measure 2 points thick. What??? I'm truly not a graphic artist. I've just imported bitmap images and converted them to vector graphics.

ARTWORK MUST BE ACCOMPANIED BY A PDF OR JPEG PROOF. (They have this in all caps.) I don't understand why this is necessary along with vector graphics.

F&M has a lot of requirements - or so it seems to me since I haven't done this before. Is all of this normal? Are the prices reasonable? Is there a more newbie friendly plastisol transfer company anyone can refer me to on here?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

IMO I do not think F&M's requirements are much different than anywhere else.....

As far as single sheets versus gangs, it will depend on sizes and colours of each design....Some rough numbers....

Say your design is 5.5" x 9.0".....100 from F&M will cost 15.00 (transfers) + 20.00 (setup) + 15.00 (FedEx) = 50.00 or 0.50 per transfer.....(My FedEx number is a guess and just so I can show an example)

If you have a bunch of different designs but they all the same colour, you can do a gang sheet....For example, F&M Expressions has a 12.5" x 19" sheet...That is image area so you will be able to fit at least 4 designs on a sheet....

4 on a sheet: 100 sheets = 1.45 each 145.00 + 20.00 (FedEx) = 165.00 / 4 = 41.25 per design or 0.4125 per transfer, so in this example a gang sheet will save you money....

2 on a sheet: If your designs are larger and you can only get 2 on a sheet, gang sheets cost you more money....145.00 + 20.00 = 165.00 / 2 = 82.50 or 0.825 each.....(This only applies if your designs are not larger than 9.0" x 12.75" and you can use the 0.15 special)....

Now to complicate matters further, if you have 10 or more designs....Dowling offers a 25" x 38" sheet.....You might be able to fit 16+ designs on this large sheet....I do not have the exact math, but I think 100 of these sheets might run 450.00 (all in) so each one of your designs will cost less than 0.30 each...

These are just examples of how I calculate things.....If you want more sheets or less sheets and if your designs are various sizes, you will have top make your own calculations.....But as a start, I would certainly order 1 design from F&M just to test the waters....But keep in mind the 0.15 transfers are an "Athletic" formula ink which is thicker than other formula inks....

Your Corel X6 will be able to save as .cdr X5 or .eps X5 which F&M will be able to use.....So no problem here....

As far as stroke size, make some lines (in a different colour) that have 1 pt and 2 pt stroke....Move them around your designs to see if any areas will be a problem....

As far as jpg or pdf proof, this is just to make sure you sent the right artwork.....While I have never made a mistake in my life (lol) some folks send in the wrong files....This extra file gives them something to compare and in a format that usually does not get corrupt in an email....

Sorry for the long post....Just trying to make it clear for you.....


----------



## Dee Dee (Sep 23, 2012)

You've cleared up quite a few things for me. Thanks for the details. I can see now how I can get more for my money than I expected. It's a lot to take in the first time around. I'm going to do some more research and a lot of math


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

F&M largest size transfer for the 15 cent transfers is the 9 1/2 X 12 I believe. So what I did was opened up Coreldraw X5, and set up a 9 1/2 X 12 page size, and created my design within that dimension and sent it off to F&M Expression. In my opinion, that size is not adequate enough for me. Since Im in the niche of family reunions, I will use F&M expression 15 cent transfers when I need that size for the kids shirts, other than that, I deal strictly with Transfer Express. Thanks!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

valleyboy_1 said:


> F&M largest size transfer for the 15 cent transfers is the 9 1/2 X 12 I believe. So what I did was opened up Coreldraw X5, and set up a 9 1/2 X 12 page size, and created my design within that dimension and sent it off to F&M Expression. In my opinion, that size is not adequate enough for me. Since Im in the niche of family reunions, I will use F&M expression 15 cent transfers when I need that size for the kids shirts, other than that, I deal strictly with Transfer Express. Thanks!


The actual image size is 9.0 x 12.75.......

As far as it being adequate, I find that my clients actually prefer it to other sizes when I give them a side by side comparison of prices for this size transfer versus a larger size....For example, if they order 100 shirts, this size will be about 140.00 less than if they ordered a full size transfer....

I promote this size as an "economy"offering and it sells quite well.....


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Royce, that depends on the niche. Try offering that size for to a family reunion planner, and they'll go elsewhere. Now for kid size shirts, it's sufficient for me.


----------

